
Upcoming Updates to the AWS Lambda and AWS Lambda Edge Execution Environment - yarapavan
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/upcoming-updates-to-the-aws-lambda-execution-environment/
======
yarapavan
tl;dr - AWS is updating Lambda execution environment AMI to version 2018.03 of
Amazon Linux. Big change:Linux Kernel 4.14. If your code uses libraries or
packages compiled against specific AMI OS packages, you will see impact.
New/updated functions start in new AMI environment from May 21, existing
functions will start using the new environment from June 11.

